# Steinberg Support



## Harry (Feb 7, 2018)

Due to an activation issue I've been without Cubase now for over a week. I sent a ticket to Steinberg Support over a week ago and heard nothing. I've chased it twice and told them I am unable to work but I've heard nothing from them at all. I've called 4 different phone numbers and got no response. 

Is this normal? I love working with Cubase but this isn't the first time I've had an issue with the Support being so poor. 

Is it same for Logic, ProTools, Ableton etc? 

I've had great experience from other vendors, notably Spitfire, U-He etc ...


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 7, 2018)

Over the years I've submitted 3 support requests with Steinberg. 

One wasn't answered at all, the other two were answered within around 6 weeks, but the answers had no relation to the question I'd asked. So I gave up.


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 7, 2018)

ive been waiting once 3 weeks for an answer. steinberg support is bad.
you should post at the forums because some steinberg people are ofting asking for ticket nr and help then.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 7, 2018)

Only had to deal in all those years twice with them. One took about a week and another, and more complex problem with crashing got resolved in a very nice way. First added a support ticket, got quite quick a reply back and had a telephone and follow up skype conversation with one of the support. No complains here, but maybe I was lucky as I read both sides (from very helpful till like you are facing now).

I hope it gets picked up soon. Good luck!


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi, 



Harry said:


> Due to an activation issue I've been without Cubase now for over a week. I sent a ticket to Steinberg Support over a week ago and heard nothing. I've chased it twice and told them I am unable to work but I've heard nothing from them at all. I've called 4 different phone numbers and got no response.
> 
> Is this normal? I love working with Cubase but this isn't the first time I've had an issue with the Support being so poor.
> 
> ...



Sometimes our support might experience some delays, depending if we recently had a product release a congress and so on. Currently we are hiring more support representatives. 

Perhaps I can help, what software are you trying to activate, exactly what version of Cubase? And what is the exact problem or error message you are receiving? 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Harry (Feb 7, 2018)

Hei Guillermo,
Thanks for the response. 
I am currently using 9.5, and 9 days ago it asked for activation code (which I thought that I had already input at the time of purchase?). I added it but it gave me a "No License to Upgrade Selectable" message. I've been using Cubase from Cubase Artist 8 (boxed version) and upgraded online to 8 Pro and then the 8.5, 9, and now 9.5, without issues.
I had authorisation codes for all versions except the original Cubase Artist, which I bought boxed. Actually now I can say that have just located the original box with codes so I was now able to get Cubase working again by starting with activating my version 8.
I am not sure why I got this issue happening now - I've been working fine with things for years without any such issues and as far as I know, nothing has changed, I purchased the 9.5 Upgrade, worked ok with it for a while, then this happened.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 7, 2018)

Probably too easy but have you already tried reistalling e-licenser and sometimes also swapping the dongle to another slot can help.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi,



Harry said:


> Hei Guillermo,
> Thanks for the response.
> I am currently using 9.5, and 9 days ago it asked for activation code (which I thought that I had already input at the time of purchase?). I added it but it gave me a "No License to Upgrade Selectable" message. I've been using Cubase from Cubase Artist 8 (boxed version) and upgraded online to 8 Pro and then the 8.5, 9, and now 9.5, without issues.
> I had authorisation codes for all versions except the original Cubase Artist, which I bought boxed. Actually now I can say that have just located the original box with codes so I was now able to get Cubase working again by starting with activating my version 8.
> I am not sure why I got this issue happening now - I've been working fine with things for years without any such issues and as far as I know, nothing has changed, I purchased the 9.5 Upgrade, worked ok with it for a while, then this happened.



First thing will be to download and install the latest version of the eLicenser Control Center: https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/elicenser.html make sure your USB-eLicenser is connected, then open the eLicenser Control Center and see if your license is there. You should have a picture of your blue eLicenser on the left side and Cubase Pro 9.5 license on the right. If that is the case then close the eLicenser Control Center and start Cubase again. If your license is not showing try as mentioned and connect the USB-eLicenser to a different USB port. If it is not recognised try it on a different computer if it is still not working it might be that it has failed and needs to be replaced. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## larry777 (Feb 8, 2018)

Same here with support ticket a week ago, simply no answer, Steinberg support is the worst of all DAWS, unfortunate because when something goes wrong you won't get any help , guaranteed !


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi,



larry777 said:


> Same here with support ticket a week ago, simply no answer, Steinberg support is the worst of all DAWS, unfortunate because when something goes wrong you won't get any help , guaranteed !



Do you have a support ticket number? I'll pass it on. As mentioned we are currently hiring more support. We have been growing at a rate that we cannot train or have enough supporters for the demand, but we are currently on it. Please bare with us. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Harry (Feb 8, 2018)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - will check this.


----------



## Harry (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm glad to hear Steinberg are employing more support staff. Its really not good for anyone if users actually don't expect to get an answer, obviously. I got some absolutely superb support from Spitfire on multiple occasions, and honestly, it just makes me want to buy more of their products.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 8, 2018)

i myself are very angry with Steinberg support in germany. They never answer any tickets. fortunatley i could helped myself on the matter. 
Its an absolute NOGO!
Same here: for example spitfire or NI support is excellent.

Steinberg DO something!

Also the issue with the disabled tracks and attached MIDI tracks is a problem since years. Promises that it is fixed were done several times, but still no solutions!


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 8, 2018)

larry777 said:


> Same here with support ticket a week ago, simply no answer, Steinberg support is the worst of all DAWS, unfortunate because when something goes wrong you won't get any help , guaranteed !


+1 The main reason why I won't upgrade and why I have switched to Reaper. You'd probably get faster support if you are called Hans or Junkie


----------



## Bender-offender (Feb 12, 2018)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guillermo,

It’s great to see you try to help the best you can here on VI Control - I’m sure everyone appreciates it.

I really hope Steinberg is successful at hiring many more supporters and developers because of these issues regarding customers not feeling heard about problems with Cubase. I have personally submitted definite bugs that began in Cubase 7.5(!) and still have not been addressed. I have even spoken with Steinberg employees at NAMM multiple years and nothing has been fixed. 

I truly hope Steinberg listens to their customers more because I can’t imagine not using Cubase. However, it does get disappointing seeing other DAWs release updates far more often than Cubase that fix lots and lots of bugs. I’ve spoken to and read about many musicians considering leaving Cubase for inferior DAWs simply because Steinberg is bad at customer support, doesn’t fix older bugs, and adds features that most people don’t ask for (Virgin Territories, Blacklisted plug-ins). 

I hope this is understood and heavily considered at Steinberg


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 13, 2018)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Do you have a support ticket number? I'll pass it on. As mentioned we are currently hiring more support. We have been growing at a rate that we cannot train or have enough supporters for the demand, but we are currently on it. Please bare with us.



Guillermo,
"we are growing so fast" is a convenient excuse. I've sent a support inquiry back in December and today I've received a boiler plate response stating that my inquire was closed and I'm supposed to fill in everything again if my issue wasn't solved in the meantime. Wouldn't it be a little bit more polite to ask if the case was solved and offer a way to reply "no" instead of offloading the entire work to your customers?

"
Your inquiry has been closed now, but if it is indeed still pending, please help us by searching our Help Center (https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us) for potential solutions and use the forum (https://www.steinberg.net/forums) to discuss with other users. If all this does not help, please resubmit your inquiry to us. We will try to answer it as soon as possible.
"
you basically kicked me back to the far end of the cue. Thanks


----------



## Harry (Feb 15, 2018)

Harry said:


> Due to an activation issue I've been without Cubase now for over a week. I sent a ticket to Steinberg Support over a week ago and heard nothing. I've chased it twice and told them I am unable to work but I've heard nothing from them at all. I've called 4 different phone numbers and got no response.
> 
> Is this normal? I love working with Cubase but this isn't the first time I've had an issue with the Support being so poor.
> 
> ...


Just to update, I have still received no reply at all from Cubase. Even writing to them to say I am unable to use Cubase at all, doesn't even get a response of any kind. Do they just not read them, or do they just not care, or both?


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, 



Harry said:


> Just to update, I have still received no reply at all from Cubase. Even writing to them to say I am unable to use Cubase at all, doesn't even get a response of any kind. Do they just not read them, or do they just not care, or both?



You still haven't provided me your support ticket number. If you pass me the number I will have a look, as mentioned it is quite strange that now it is asking you for activation if you already downloaded the license to your USB-eLicenser in the past. Also, activation codes can only be used once, so there is not much to do but verify that the eLicenser Control Center recognises your key and it has a valid license. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Harry (Mar 7, 2018)

Hei Guillermo - I didn't see in your original message I should send you the ticket number. But, you know what, its now 7th March, and I started the ticket on January 30th. And 2 subsequent messages saying I cannot access Cubase at all. I've heard nothing! That is, quite honestly, the worst service I've had from any company at any time. I'm just gobsmacked that Steinberg can be so inept. Beyond belief.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi,



Harry said:


> Hei Guillermo - I didn't see in your original message I should send you the ticket number. But, you know what, its now 7th March, and I started the ticket on January 30th. And 2 subsequent messages saying I cannot access Cubase at all. I've heard nothing! That is, quite honestly, the worst service I've had from any company at any time. I'm just gobsmacked that Steinberg can be so inept. Beyond belief.



Yes, I understand your frustration, but that is why I am here and on the 7th of Febrarury I requested you more information and you still haven't provided it, so that makes it hard for us to provided a speedy reply. I still do not know the exact error message or your support ticket number. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 12, 2018)

@Guillermo Navarrete - since you're "here", maybe you could comment on what I've directed to you back in February?


----------



## ptram (Mar 12, 2018)

Last time I opened a ticket, it happened on October 6th, and I got a first contact on November 7th. In the meantime, I had repaired an hardware fault myself. In this case, the long time in answering was due to "server maintenance".

Paolo


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,



babylonwaves said:


> @Guillermo Navarrete - since you're "here", maybe you could comment on what I've directed to you back in February?



Unfortunately without a support ticket number there is nothing I can do, and as you have already noticed if the ticket is older than two months our system closes it automatically. It cannot be opened again by our support representatives and there is nothing we can do. You will have to submit a new ticket, probably your ticket was not replied on time because it was not clear or required more time than usual. Usually users that submit clear reports with step by step instructions get faster replies. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 13, 2018)

Auto-closing tickets like that is not really nice, honestly.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 13, 2018)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Unfortunately without a support ticket number there is nothing I can do, and as you have already noticed if the ticket is older than two months our system closes it automatically. It cannot be opened again by our support representatives and there is nothing we can do. You will have to submit a new ticket, probably your ticket was not replied on time because it was not clear or required more time than usual. Usually users that submit clear reports with step by step instructions get faster replies.


so, assuming I'd fill everything in again and let's say you're right and my question strikes a random product supporter as "not clear" or "requires more time than usual" chances are good that Steinberg will simply not answer again? That's good to know, you've eventually saved me some time here. Wow.


----------



## vicontrolu (Mar 13, 2018)

I bought 9.5 upgrade and havent been able to open the program, it crashes on this computer. Sent some emails, with logs attached. They dot even reply now, its really frustrating. Last thing i wrote is i hope they refund the money or at least send me an upgrade to 10 for free (hoping i am able to start it).

Its amazing how they have the guts to do this to loyal customers. Leave conversations in the air like that..its ugly. I guess Cubase is too big now and Steinberg can afford not to care anymore.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 13, 2018)

I bought the 9.5 upgrade. The download assistant would not launch on my Mac. Sent a support ticket three days ago. Waiting for an answer. I had to mess with a virtual machine running Windows and got their downloader working in Windows. Luckily the PC downloader could download the Mac version too. Really crappy Java based downloader.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 13, 2018)

LinusW said:


> I bought the 9.5 upgrade. The download assistant would not launch on my Mac. Sent a support ticket three days ago. Waiting for an answer. I had to mess with a virtual machine running Windows and got their downloader working in Windows. Luckily the PC downloader could download the Mac version too. Really crappy Java based downloader.



It sounds like you've sorted this out already, but the Download Assistant crashed my Mac (completely, it froze and I lost work and had to reboot), and I found that you can still download Cubase/Updates the 'old way' from the website.

So I'll do that from now on, rather than lose work.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 13, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> I found that you can still download Cubase/Updates the 'old way' from the website.


Where? Both the website and MySteinberg>Downloads refer to SDA, no iso files anymore.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 13, 2018)

You can get the update from here:

https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/cubase_pro_95.html

Apologies if you meant the full 9.5 version, it looks like they only allow that via the DA.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 13, 2018)

I meant 9>9.5, not subupdates.


----------



## Harry (Apr 6, 2018)

Finally got answer from Steinberg support. It took them 8 weeks to respond. 8. Weeks. And this is when I said I couldn't access Cubase at all. That is stunning, really. In the meantime I downloaded a Studio One demo --- and Sonar is now available free. You do the math.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi there,
I'm hoping someone has an answer to this major headache with Cubase 9 and Nuendo 8. Steinberg hasn't answered, yet, so thought I'd try other forums.
I have an issue whereby I can only select around a third of my installed plugins. It should be easy and straightforward to select a plugin (effects plugin) in the INSERT section of Cubase's MixConsole, or in the Insert section of the Project Window. However, I have recently purchased and installed the latest iZotope Music Production bundle, and not ony cannot I not select any of the iZotope plugins, but for some reason I can no longer select the FabFilter Timeless plugin, or Audio Damage plugins, or some of Steinberg's plugins, and only some of the Waves plugins. I have refreshed from the PlugIn Manager several times, restarted Cubase each time, and no change!!! I've added in all of the plugin specific folders (Programe Files and Program Files (x86) and refreshed from the PlugIn Manager - and no change!!!
What the hell is going on here?

Has Steinberg introduced a bug and not told anyone?

So currently the only way I can use all of the plugins (or at least have the option to select them) is to start up Vienna Ensemble Pro 6 on my PC and select the plugins in to the VEP6 mixing channel. Crazy!!! Its now making it very difficult to applky the effects I want or to complete a mix in Cubase or Nuendo.

Lastly I have today uninstalled all Steinberg products on my PC and re-installed them, in the hope this would provide a clean slate from which the plugins would now be available. Yes, you guessed it, no change !!!!

So, if anyone has any idea as to what is cuasing this or can provide a solution then I'd be a very very happy chappy indeed, and I won't have to give a client the bad news (next week) that I cannot complete their film score.

Please help


----------



## Jaap (Apr 6, 2018)

Are they maybe in the blacklist (studio - vst pluginmanager and then the tab on the right - blacklist). If so, you can reactivate them again from there.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Jaap.
Based on a reply from another thread on VI-Control, from GN, I think this is a known fundamental fault introduced by Microsoft. Here's a copy of his reply, and possible solution (J-Bridge):

_We have actually already replied to the issue, it is a known issue, there are several threads about it on our forum. It is actually a problem with Windows. It limits the amount of .dlls that you can load. All host developers are affected by this, it is the way Windows has been developed and it just got worst with W10. 

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=117510

The issue is an artificial limitation Microsoft built in the OS for architectural integrity since Win XP.
The only way to really get rid of the issue is to exclusively use dynamically linked libraries on the VST side. Please remember that Cubase is the host and in this case the VST developers should be searching for the solution. There are some developers that really screw things up here: E.g. there are some who use 5 slots for the 1st instance and 2 for additional instances, others even use 7-8 and others use a normal amount of slots but then are not released correctly. 

We are not the only ones affected, all other DAW and developers have the same problem. 

There are a lot of different cases. Some users have been able to make it better for themselves using J-bridge. 

Best regards,
GN_


----------



## Jaap (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah just saw that thread as well  well I hope this can be a sort of fix for you.


----------



## Henu (Apr 6, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> _It limits the amount of .dlls that you can load._



Just out of curiosity, how many plugins you possibly have?  I thought _I_ was having a ton of those and I've never, ever encountered such a problem.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 6, 2018)

Henu said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many plugins you possibly have?  I thought _I_ was having a ton of those and I've never, ever encountered such a problem.


Somewhere between 200 and 250 plugins.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm at 300+ and haven't come across this problem. win 8.1 pro here. GN mentioned that win10 seemingly worse...

In fairness, many of those are stock plugs with various software apps (Cubase/Vegas/Soundforge/Reaper/wavelab) - so maybe they're treated differently to your average 3rd party plugin?


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisr said:


> I'm at 300+ and haven't come across this problem. win 8.1 pro here. GN mentioned that win10 seemingly worse...
> 
> In fairness, many of those are stock plugs with various software apps (Cubase/Vegas/Soundforge/Reaper/wavelab) - so maybe they're treated differently to your average 3rd party plugin?


Oops, sorry. Total miscount. I can use about 200 to 250 of the plugins, out of 1042 that I have installed. Just doen a recount. Another thread has suggested wiping my hard disk and completely reinstalling Windows, Cubase/Nuendo and then all of the plugins (one at a time). I've also tried J-Bridge today and that has made no difference.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 6, 2018)

Bloody hell!!

Pick your favourite 200 plugs and change the extension of the rest to .dlx ?? just an idea...

Probably being ridiculously naive...


----------



## Henu (Apr 6, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> 1042



WHAT. :D


----------



## LinusW (Apr 18, 2018)

LinusW said:


> I bought the 9.5 upgrade. The download assistant would not launch on my Mac. Sent a support ticket three days ago. Waiting for an answer. I had to mess with a virtual machine running Windows and got their downloader working in Windows. Luckily the PC downloader could download the Mac version too. Really crappy Java based downloader.


I got a reply after nearly six weeks.


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Please download the Steinberg Download Assistant and try again


That’s a stupid response to someone who spent lots of cash on an upgrade while getting no solution.


----------



## aumordia (Apr 19, 2018)

I tried to switch from FL Studio to Cubase to be a proper adult, and I made it about 1 upgrade cycle before selling it and going back. Feature superiority be damned (and only certain features, FL has some exclusives of its own), I simply cannot bring myself to pay _more _money to receive _worse _service. Actual developers post on the IL forums and discuss ideas with you (and if you're idea is bad, you might get scuzzed -- that's life on the cold hard net, son). Interacting with Steinberg through any forum other than GN's heroic efforts is like shouting into the void, it just goes nowhere.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 19, 2018)

Hmm. This thread has been very illuminating. In spite of my deep-seated aversion to dongles, I'd recently started to at least consider Cubase for the Mac just because of its powerful features for being remote-controlled, now that I am moving my studio configuration strongly in that direction (since Logic Pro X has limitations in that area, even after I installed the Osculator control surface plugin which adds at least some bi-directionality, thank goodness for that). But reading herein about the experiences of Cubase users with Steinberg support, as well as the apparent rarity of patches, gives me more than enough reason to stand pat with Logic Pro X, which is, if nothing else, the devil that I know.


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheesh. Reading this thread while on the fence about making the switch to Cubase Pro has me feeling uneasy. Granted, I'm an enthusiast at this point in my musical journey, but the thought of somewhere down the road while working on a professional project, I could potentially be locked out of my DAW for months.


----------



## synthnut1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Was getting ready to update Cubase on my system, but I’m reluctant to after this read.....Time to move on !!!.....Jim


----------



## greggybud (Apr 21, 2018)

Personally I have found Steinberg support (thats where you call them, or in the USA submit a ticket) to be less useful than the forums. There are a select few brilliant participants left in the forums vs. just one tech support guy who can seek answers from Germany when he doesn't have an answer. It definitely would be nice if official support was improved.

"Please download the Steinberg Download Assistant and try again"

If that was the entire reply, that's unacceptable and insulting. I realize they have lazy users who don't want to read manuals or too lazy to watch a video tutorial, but if I received something like this I would be more than mad.

It reminds me of the first level of "support" from Arturia a few years ago. I think they have improved since then.


----------



## LinusW (Apr 21, 2018)

greggybud said:


> If that was the entire reply, that's unacceptable and insulting.


The remaining part of the answer was 
"Reopen this ticket if it is not working.

Kind regards,"

I still find that insulting and careless. And I feel every upgrade since 6.5 have been about compatibility fixes to work with the current macOS. 
Oh, you upgraded to macOS Sierra. That would be €69 for getting the bug fixed, also a new metronome and we improved the sampler track so it is stripped down and basic without being intuitive or useful. 
I used to enjoy a combination of Cubase and Reason but now I can use my plugins in Reason alone or add Logic, Live, Samplitude... and then there is Cakewalk for free.


----------



## greggybud (Apr 22, 2018)

LinusW said:


> The remaining part of the answer was
> "Reopen this ticket if it is not working.
> 
> Kind regards,"



At least you got kind regards.

I'm just guessing that they are overwhelmed since C9.5 or...budget cuts affected support. There must be a better way. Arturia treated me the same way a few years ago until I pursued the issue. 

In the meantime I think the only solution is post your issue here, the Cubase forum, maybe KVR, and Gearslutz.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 22, 2018)

aumordia said:


> I tried to switch from FL Studio to Cubase to be a proper adult, and I made it about 1 upgrade cycle before selling it and going back. Feature superiority be damned (and only certain features, FL has some exclusives of its own), I simply cannot bring myself to pay _more _money to receive _worse _service. Actual developers post on the IL forums and discuss ideas with you (and if you're idea is bad, you might get scuzzed -- that's life on the cold hard net, son). Interacting with Steinberg through any forum other than GN's heroic efforts is like shouting into the void, it just goes nowhere.



I think of FL and Cubase as apples and oranges. I'm a FL fan because of their support. Their developers are always on the forums. Reaper is another one. While I don't frequent their forums they are always listening and put out plenty of updates.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm in the US, so I don't know what it's like in other countries, but I just call their support line.
844-358-4022. Mon-Fri, 9 am to 7:30 EST. I've never had to wait long, and there was followup through email. 
They also have online computer chat. 
https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/usa/customer_contact.html

Right after I got Cubase 9.5, and I had two main problems. Within minutes I was speaking to a customer service guy. The guy fixed the first problem right away, but his advice on the second one (it involved the dongle) was not accurate. So I called again and spoke to somebody else, who gave me more faulty info. Looking on the website I got more info and then I posted on this forum and got the help I needed promptly. But they stuck with me--there was support through email until everything was working.


----------



## LinusW (Apr 25, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm in the US, so I don't know what it's like in other countries, but I just call their support line.


There is a hotline for UK/Ireland too, but the rest of us will have to do with e-mail.


----------

